# ATV Road Use - Post Your Knowledge Here!



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's use this thread to pull-together our knowledge of legal road use for ATV's when operating your plow.

Information here in Wisconsin is rather hard to locate, but I've come across some good finds lately while researching this.

WI Senate Bill 443 states that an ATV may be used on the road for up to 5 mile segments if a snow plow is attached and the revolving or flashing amber light MUST be used. Here is a link to the amendment that I found: http://www.legis.state.wi.us/lc/publications/amendment/2007/PDFs/sb443.pdf

It would be helpful for everyone to post actual documents that users here can print to have on-hand should they ever run into problems with police.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the information.

I live in a small town and atvs are all over the place once winter snow gets here.

the Police have never bothered me about driving on the road with them.

thanks for the information 

sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In my town it's legal to drive ATVs on the road all year round.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Dedicated snow removal vehicle. That's how I got mine plated in Montreal. If your allowed to drive a farm tractor equipped for snow removal you should be allowed legally for your ATV. I questioned the licence bureau and they could not come up with a reason why it should not be allowed. It does have restrictions, as long as I follow the rules all should go well.I've been stopped a few times, after the storm during the day. They run the plate, verify it's current and let me on my way. Don't fool around once you have your plate.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone know about Missouri Laws... I have looked and looked. Never got the drift.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

eicivic;853722 said:


> Anyone know about Missouri Laws... I have looked and looked. Never got the drift.


i wanna know too...man in spfld they are real hardcases...if your talkin in the city, id say it looks grim for your atv, lol.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

mcfly89;853854 said:


> i wanna know too...man in spfld they are real hardcases...if your talkin in the city, id say it looks grim for your atv, lol.


Yeah... Springfield. On a side note. I hope we get some damn snow.. We deserve it!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

man as much moisture as we've gotten this year, it has GOT to snow like crazy. anyway, sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

when i ride on the road i always hear freeze scumbag, you have the right to remain, thats as far as i ever let it get, so i can only guess what he wants as i pull the trigger to evade and elude ,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I know in the county I am in, in NY you are allowed to have atvs driven on the road during a state of emergency. But everyone drives them on the roads anyway.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Missouri Highway Patrol States: No person shall operate an ATV upon the highways of MIssouri unless the ATV is owned and operated by the government for official use, or operated for agricultural use between the hours of sunrise and sunset. ATV's may be operated by handicapped persons on secondary roads occasionally. The sunrise to sunset rule applies. Governing bodies may issue special permits to licensed drivers for special use within the city limits or on county roads. 

Anyone operating an ATV on a highway must have a valid operator's license. All ATV's must be operated at speeds less than 30 miles per hour. ("Highway" is defined as any road open to the public, including dirt/gravel roads.) 

Anyone operating an ATV on public roads must have a flag reaching at least 7' high from the ground and must display a "slow moving vehicle" triangle. 


MY BRIEFING: Driving my four wheeler around my neighborhood to plow my neighbors driveways would not be considered "agricultural" use... What do you guys think? Should i contact the local DMV to find out why a handicapped person with possibly poor reflexes, and or poor hearing; can plow snow but i am not allowed?


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

I did some searching on the laws in KS and came to the same type of conclusion. Legal for farm use but in city limits not legal. I talked to a neighbor who was a sheriff who basically said if its on the road it needs to be tagged simple as that. Can't get it tagged in KS. He said nobody would probably mess with you but you would be better off to stay on sidewalks if you were approached by the po-po.

I display a slow moving vehicle sign and go about my business in neighborhoods, I try to avoid the main streets for long periods. so far so good


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

harlee79;864022 said:


> I did some searching on the laws in KS and came to the same type of conclusion. Legal for farm use but in city limits not legal. I talked to a neighbor who was a sheriff who basically said if its on the road it needs to be tagged simple as that. Can't get it tagged in KS. He said nobody would probably mess with you but you would be better off to stay on sidewalks if you were approached by the po-po.
> 
> I display a slow moving vehicle sign and go about my business in neighborhoods, I try to avoid the main streets for long periods. so far so good


Sounds like a good idea...


----------



## nate04 (Nov 24, 2009)

can someone do some research for ohio!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

google is your friend


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

anyone know anything about NJ?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

nate04;874099 said:


> can someone do some research for ohio!


Lazy arse..... Do it for yourself. :crying::crying:


----------



## captainkelley (Jan 9, 2009)

Missouri Statute


All-terrain vehicles, prohibited on highways, rivers or streams of this state, exceptions, operational requirements--special permits--prohibited uses--penalty.
304.013. 1. No person shall operate an all-terrain vehicle, as defined in section 301.010, RSMo, upon the highways of this state, except as follows:

(1) All-terrain vehicles owned and operated by a governmental entity for official use;

(2) All-terrain vehicles operated for agricultural purposes or industrial on-premises purposes between the official sunrise and sunset on the day of operation;

(3) All-terrain vehicles operated by handicapped persons for short distances occasionally only on the state's secondary roads when operated between the hours of sunrise and sunset;

(4) Governing bodies of cities may issue special permits to licensed drivers for special uses of all-terrain vehicles on highways within the city limits. Fees of fifteen dollars may be collected and retained by cities for such permits;

(5) Governing bodies of counties may issue special permits to licensed drivers for special uses of all-terrain vehicles on county roads within the county. Fees of fifteen dollars may be collected and retained by the counties for such permits.

2. No person shall operate an off-road vehicle within any stream or river in this state, except that off-road vehicles may be operated within waterways which flow within the boundaries of land which an off-road vehicle operator owns, or for agricultural purposes within the boundaries of land which an off-road vehicle operator owns or has permission to be upon, or for the purpose of fording such stream or river of this state at such road crossings as are customary or part of the highway system. All law enforcement officials or peace officers of this state and its political subdivisions or department of conservation agents or department of natural resources park rangers shall enforce the provisions of this subsection within the geographic area of their jurisdiction.

3. A person operating an all-terrain vehicle on a highway pursuant to an exception covered in this section shall have a valid operator's or chauffeur's license, except that a handicapped person operating such vehicle pursuant to subdivision (3) of subsection 1 of this section, but shall not be required to have passed an examination for the operation of a motorcycle, and the vehicle shall be operated at speeds of less than thirty miles per hour. When operated on a highway, an all-terrain vehicle shall have a bicycle safety flag, which extends not less than seven feet above the ground, attached to the rear of the vehicle. The bicycle safety flag shall be triangular in shape with an area of not less than thirty square inches and shall be day-glow in color.

4. No persons shall operate an all-terrain vehicle:

(1) In any careless way so as to endanger the person or property of another;

(2) While under the influence of alcohol or any controlled substance;

(3) Without a securely fastened safety helmet on the head of an individual who operates an all-terrain vehicle or who is being towed or otherwise propelled by an all-terrain vehicle, unless the individual is at least eighteen years of age.

5. No operator of an all-terrain vehicle shall carry a passenger, except for agricultural purposes. The provisions of this subsection shall not apply to any all-terrain vehicle in which the seat of such vehicle is designed to carry more than one person.

6. A violation of this section shall be a class C misdemeanor. In addition to other legal remedies, the attorney general or county prosecuting attorney may institute a civil action in a court of competent jurisdiction for injunctive relief to prevent such violation or future violations and for the assessment of a civil penalty not to exceed one thousand dollars per day of violation.

(L. 1988 H.B. 990, A.L. 1990 H.B. 1279, A.L. 1997 H.B. 389, A.L. 2004 H.B. 996 and H.B. 1142 and H.B. 1201 and H.B. 1489 merged with S.B. 1233, et al.)


----------



## captainkelley (Jan 9, 2009)

So uhhh, yea. In Missouri with an ATV, you can't be on the road without a permit from the city or county. No provision for snow and ATVs. If you claim agricultural, then you can only be out during daylight. Go slow and try to look legal because we're not.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

captainkelley;882872 said:


> So uhhh, yea. In Missouri with an ATV, you can't be on the road without a permit from the city or county. No provision for snow and ATVs. If you claim agricultural, then you can only be out during daylight. Go slow and try to look legal because we're not.


Yeah i figured as much.. So far it doesn't look like were going to get a whole lot of snow anyways. What do you think?


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Here in my County we can ride on every county road except for 2 and ride city roads.. thats either joy riding or for business. You have to stay on the far right hand side of the road and have you lights on.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

DJC;882920 said:


> Here in my County we can ride on every county road except for 2 and ride city roads.. thats either joy riding or for business. You have to stay on the far right hand side of the road and have you lights on.


i wish thats how it was in NJ- if a cop (usually the d!ckheads) sees you on a road with a quad you will get it impounded


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Maine gives you so far down the road to get to a trail. But towns can designate paved roads as atv access routes. Where I am a number of country roads are access roads. But if they wanted, the town could say main st was fine. As far as plowing and riding from one end of town to the other to plow drives, not going to happen here. If you were just going a short distance from your place to another on a side street, they probably wouldn't bother you though.


----------



## venturer (Dec 5, 2006)

*Break Law - Get Paid*

Here in Maine, it is frowned upon by the local constabulary to be operating your ATV on the street. I have a funny story about it though. I was riding down the street to plow out my uncle that lives half a mile away. I come around the corner and see the cop coming up the street in the distance. I immediately veer off into a church parking lot and start plowing out the doors to the church as I hide out from the cop. I figured that it would be hard for that cop to bag me in my moment of selfless community service . Lo and behold, the pastor comes out and hands me a tip! Who would have believed that I would be paid for hiding out from the law! Here the pastor thought I was being a good citizen, rather than the scofflaw that I really am. I laugh every time I think about this incident.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

her's a link to WI state journal story on this http://host.madison.com/wsj/news/local/article_c4a03d7b-6039-51e3-b1e7-126dcd3ea536.html


----------

